# Black Magics G-body frame



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

..........NOW THIS IS WHAT NOT TO DOOOOO.......
here are some pics of the frame we are removing,,,,notice the brigde and 2x2 angle side reinforcement

























Old battery rack mounts....1x2 .120 wall tube








The belly reinforcemnet


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

..............NOW THIS IS WHAT WE DO.............

WE DO THE REAR SECTION IN 3/8 ,4-SIDED








WE ALSO TRIM FOR THE PLATE AND DO NOT CUT PLATE TO FIT AROUND PERCHES AND MOUNTS








FROM THE UPPER MOUNT TO THE REAR LOWER TRAILING ARM PERCH WE USE 3/16 PLATE NOT 1/4 OR 3/8 TO LEAVE CLEARENCE FOR THE LOWER ARM ,SO IT WONT RUB 








DOWN THE SIDES OF THE FRAME WE USE 3X5 1/4 ANGLE TO GIVE A CLEANER LOOK AND LESS WELDING IN THE CENTER TO DISTORT THE FRAME. WE ALSO DONT CUT HOLES IN THE FRAME FOR LOWER TRAILING ARM BOLTS, AS FOR THIS IS THE WEAKEST SPOT OF THE REAR FRAME .I WILL SHOW IN LATER PICS WHAT WE DO








WE USE 3/16 ON THE IN SIDE OF THE MID SECTION TO CLOSE OFF THE 'C' PART OF THE FRAME.WE ALSO MAKE SURE THAT ANY CONNECTIONS ARE NOT JOINED IN THE SAME AS OTHERS, THEY ALL OVERLAP BY ALEAST 4 INCHES








THE BELLY'S ARE SHRUNK AND NOT STRETCHED, AND THE REAR SECTION IS TIED IN TO THE REAR FRONT A-ARM MOUNT WITH ONE PIECE


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

I need me a gangster frame like that one. Lol


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

haha u think thats bad ron, we have a buddy who has a lincol that someone did down in southern cali i may or may not put his name on blast but ill say the car came from OXNARD, ca. but for the side rails they use a piece of 1x1 angle iron and just fuckin put tack welds on it every foot or so and i mean tack welds.


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

nice frame work. hey what did u guys do for the front steering section thats infront of the front of the belly, mine likes to rub a bit


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

HERE ARE THE REMAIN PICS
FRONT PICS OF THE BELLY. LIKE TO REINSTALL THE SKID PLATE. WE CUT THE NOSE OFF AND THEN DO OUR SRINK AND INSTALL A 3/8 PLATE FIRST THEN REWELD THE NOSE BACK IN,AND TOP IT OFF WITH 3/16
















WELD IN A LOWER DONUT TO ELIMINATE CYLINDER MOVEMENT AND PUNCH THRU.....








hERE IS THE REAR PART WHER WE REPLACE THE WAY THE BOLT IS INSTALLED INTO THE FRAME...WHICH SUCKS ASS....WE PLTE OVER THE FACTORY HOLE AND DO NOT CUT IT OUT. WE CUT A RELIEF HOLE CLOSE TO THE EDGE NEXT TO THE LOWER ARM ....tHIS MAKES A FRAM 5 TIMES STRONGER AND WILL NEVER GET ANY FLEX....


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

thats badass man, alotta nice tricks in that one!


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wayne64ss_@Sep 9 2007, 12:11 AM~8749162
> *thats badass man, alotta nice tricks in that one!
> *


THESE ARE ONLY THE ONES I AM WILL TO DISCLOSE... :cheesy:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

haha just make sure no ones got a blinking red light in their hats touring ur shop hehe then ur secrets will sure be escaping left and right lol


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

i wanna know how to do them shrinks man!


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

show us how you got that stock frame home :biggrin: :roflmao: that was a good trick....


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY (Oct 26, 2005)

damn thats nice as fuck there. i need my frame wrapped like that. now how much would a frame like that cost. my only problem would getting it to the east coast.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

When we do a frame there is 1 section I normally don't reinforce and that behind the lower a-arm to the trans cross member. For 2 reasons, it has all the mounting holes for the trans linkage /brake valving and lines.... That g-body aswell as cadi's and caprice have a crumblel zone plate in there from the factory...So they are just 3-sided in that area


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by str8_gbody_@Sep 9 2007, 12:21 AM~8749202
> *damn thats nice as fuck there.  i need my frame wrapped like that.  now how much would a frame like that cost.  my only problem would getting it to the east coast.
> *


Ya we can truck freight it ,but it would be around 800.00 :0


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@Sep 9 2007, 12:19 AM~8749194
> *show us how  you got that stock frame home :biggrin:  :roflmao:  that was a good trick....
> *


you mean my 4 car hauler :biggrin:


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 9 2007, 02:29 AM~8749235
> *Ya we can truck freight it ,but it would be around 800.00 :0
> *


ok so whatcha charge to do the frame wrap?


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: so the caddy frame is done essentially the same, is the crossmember done diff?


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Sep 9 2007, 12:16 AM~8749181
> *haha just make sure no ones got a blinking red light in their hats touring ur shop hehe then ur secrets will sure be escaping left and right lol
> *


It's not what you can see, It's how can you see it !!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: 

It's the ''BLACK MAGIC''

I hope this will help for future references on how we do frames,and what you should do too!!!!!!!!

We charge 1900.00 to do a g-body and 1800.00 for caprice/caddi in 3/8

That frame will also be gettin some tricks to the lower trailing arm mount .I will post them next week when i get to them


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dylante63_@Sep 9 2007, 12:34 AM~8749258
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  so the caddy frame is done essentially the same, is the crossmember done diff?
> *


The same.....on everything.....do you see what i was talkin about with that open section?????


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

yes sir


----------



## northwestG (Sep 22, 2003)

why 3/8ths when did it go from 1/4 to 3/8s..... jus get it over wit and skip to the 1 inch!!


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY (Oct 26, 2005)

so could you supply the frame or would i need to send mine

even shipped thats a better deal than whats out here, some want that total price for a wrap and its no where near that good


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by northwestG_@Sep 9 2007, 12:37 AM~8749278
> *why 3/8ths when did it go from 1/4 to 3/8s..... jus get it over wit and skip to the 1 inch!!
> *


Got us confused with some L.A cars....we use lead....Nah J/P !!!!!

You must have never priced 1'' plate....or yeat alone cut that much by hand... :cheesy:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by str8_gbody_@Sep 9 2007, 12:39 AM~8749290
> *so could you supply the frame or would i need to send mine
> 
> even shipped thats a better deal than whats out here, some want that total price for a wrap and its no where near that good
> *


Why thanx homie....it would be cheaper for us to supply the core At 200.00


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 9 2007, 02:41 AM~8749306
> *Why thanx homie....it would be cheaper for us to supply the core At 200.00
> *


 :thumbsup: i will be giving ur shop a call. if i plan it right i may just make the trip out there to pick it up myself.


----------



## Buick72 (Sep 8, 2007)

That frame came out sweet!


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

how long does it take you to finish something like that off


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wayne64ss_@Sep 9 2007, 02:17 AM~8749186
> *i wanna know how to do them shrinks man!
> *


yes ,please share.:biggrin:

the frame is sick and good guide line for those of us who are learning this great art of frame wraps


----------



## StreetFame Customs (Jul 26, 2007)

BlackMagic!!!! :thumbsup: Nice Work man!!! G-body frame looks tight!


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

black magic !!!!!


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

oh my that pic brings joy to ur soul


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

uffin: 
uffin: 
uffin:


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## NorthWestRider (Jul 13, 2006)

keep the pics coming black magic :biggrin: very helpful


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

Nice work, Ron.
:thumbsup:


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 9 2007, 01:29 AM~8749235
> *Ya we can truck freight it ,but it would be around 800.00 :0
> *


i need me one of dem frames big ron.looks nice homie


----------



## teamrod (Jul 7, 2006)

amazing work!! keep the pics coming


----------



## BOULEVARD-EPT (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

nice


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

:twak: :thumbsup:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

that shit is fuken beautiful your the man ron another getdown with the getdown g bodies up hoes down


----------



## Cruising Ink (Feb 5, 2006)

keep up the good work ron


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

nice work! :yes:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## true rider (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRINGO_CONNECT_@Sep 9 2007, 08:55 AM~8750190
> *yes ,please share.:biggrin:
> 
> the frame is sick and good guide line for those of us who are learning this great art of frame wraps
> *


I know what he's talkin about ....









but if I talk he might kill me :biggrin:


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

justg think really hard.. or maybe not as hard lol youl figure it out


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

I JUST WANNA SEE A PLAY BY PLAY ON A BELLY SPLIT


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by true rider_@Sep 11 2007, 04:31 PM~8768147
> *I know what he's talkin about ....
> but if I talk he might kill me :biggrin:
> *


 :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

nice


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Here is the rear suspension...This G-body should do mid 80's. I relocated the lower mounts 8'' up.and re-used original lower mount for the upper trailing arm. The lower arms are straight and just kinked the rear bushing mount to get it to line up
















I don't like doing bridges ,so I add and extra brace to the perch, plus use a guide tube. The top of the perch has been reinforced as well








I machined High misalignment spacer to get more radius out of the heim...








The upper arm is sleeved and has a slight bend to get my geometry correct








All our suspension arms are TIG welded too...


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 11 2007, 09:08 PM~8769238
> *:machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


 :0 





























i just wanna learn from the pros is all...........


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Here is a better pic of the heim in action








We also tied in the lower mount across the bottom of the frame ,and added another brace.I think this looks cleaner than a suspension mount bridge which is most seen on this type rear suspension
















Here is that little kink I put into the lower


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Shit looks nice man


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRINGO_CONNECT_@Sep 11 2007, 08:06 PM~8769715
> *damn i thought you were here to help the people.....ima people....help me......belly split pics please. :biggrin:
> i just wanna learn from the pros is all...........
> *


I don't split bellys ,we shrink'em....On the next frame I'll take some pics....


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 11 2007, 10:14 PM~8769787
> *I don't split bellys ,we shrink'em....On the next frame I'll take some pics....
> *


dont wanna sound like a newb...but whats the diff?


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Here are some of the old frame nitemares...








axle for sale cheap!!!!custom mounts








Check out these cylinder mouts...


----------



## pmdogg (Sep 7, 2006)

nice work


----------



## illholla (Mar 21, 2006)

thats some fancy work there on the axle :0


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

nice work bro   :thumbsup:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

yeah that shit looks real good


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GRINGO_CONNECT_@Sep 11 2007, 08:14 PM~8770388
> *yeah that shit looks real good
> *


x10


----------



## teamrod (Jul 7, 2006)

keep this topic going-awesome work/ideas


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 11 2007, 07:04 PM~8769693
> *Here is the rear suspension...This G-body should do mid 80's. I relocated the lower mounts 8'' up.and re-used original lower mount for the upper trailing arm. The lower arms are straight and just kinked the rear bushing mount to get it to line up
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN RON YOU HIRING SINGERS AS WELDERS NOW :0 :biggrin:


----------



## lowlinc93 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 8 2007, 10:35 PM~8749260
> *
> I hope this will help for future references on how we do frames,and what you should do too!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



What would price range be for 71 impala frame? Friend is lookin to get it done soon.


----------



## redrum702 (Jun 23, 2006)

TTT


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

nice work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 12 2007, 08:29 AM~8772155
> *DAMN RON YOU HIRING SINGERS AS WELDERS NOW :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...





if he was alive maybe


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Sep 12 2007, 02:36 PM~8776065
> *if he was alive maybe
> *


Hes hiding in vegas like Elvis Tupac Bigge and Bruce Lee


----------



## 82 REGAL (Sep 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 12 2007, 12:29 AM~8772155
> *DAMN RON YOU HIRING SINGERS AS WELDERS NOW :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: I thought it was Kid Frost. :biggrin:


----------



## true rider (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 82 REGAL_@Sep 12 2007, 06:28 PM~8777291
> *:biggrin:  I thought it was Kid Frost.  :biggrin:
> *


hey no talkin shit about Freddie :biggrin: ..


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

:yes:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 12 2007, 01:29 AM~8772155
> *DAMN RON YOU HIRING SINGERS AS WELDERS NOW :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Wastin days and wastin time...freddy was the shit.My pops used to make us listen to him....


----------



## WICKED915 (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 11 2007, 07:04 PM~8769693
> *Here is the rear suspension...This G-body should do mid 80's. I relocated the lower mounts 8'' up.and re-used original lower mount for the upper trailing arm. The lower arms are straight and just kinked the rear bushing mount to get it to line up
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DirtySanchez (Feb 19, 2006)

whats so bad about having a bridge on a hopper like this?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

damn, that frame looks nice!


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DirtySanchez_@Sep 13 2007, 06:51 AM~8780578
> *whats so bad about having a bridge on a hopper like this?
> *


There is nothing wrong with it on a g-body...But Cadi. and Caprice you can't...so we do all our frame the same...Plus ,I don't have to worry about fuel line in the way.


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

o shit, why cant you do it on a caprice? i put one on my frame...



> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 13 2007, 02:22 PM~8782921
> *There is nothing wrong with it on a g-body...But Cadi. and Caprice you can't...so we do all our frame the same...Plus ,I don't have to worry about fuel line in the way.
> *


----------



## teamrod (Jul 7, 2006)

i am liking the 'no chain bridge' idea-like on the impala x frames-but an internal spring perch!-good work :biggrin: 

i had to notch the c-channel on my bridge to get it to sit low-keep these pics coming!!!!! - at this rate i will soon have stolen all your ideas!!!  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## montecarlo1987ls (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WICKED915_@Sep 12 2007, 10:44 PM~8779662
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 Can you still lay the ass all the way down with that setup???????? :uh:


----------



## montecarlo1987ls (Jan 9, 2006)

what up ron where u at dogg just trying to get an answer on that last question thanks


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Sep 14 2007, 06:39 AM~8789176
> *Thanks for sharing
> *


X2
wicked topic man.. not a G-body guy but damn that some good work you guys are puttin in there.


----------



## INDIVIDUALS*512* (Sep 15, 2007)

NICE FRAME WORK !! :thumbsup:


----------



## LifeAfterDeath 2 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 8 2007, 10:42 PM~8749052
> *..........NOW THIS IS WHAT NOT TO DOOOOO.......
> here are some pics of the frame we are removing,,,,notice the brigde and 2x2 angle side reinforcement
> 
> ...


can u build frame 4 my ford pinto


----------



## 2low (Feb 26, 2004)

eh ron, hit me with a pm....


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LifeAfterDeath 2_@Sep 17 2007, 08:19 PM~8812317
> *can u  build  frame  4  my  ford pinto
> *


Sure I do custom Pinto frames...5000.00.......100 x what the car is worth...Since they don't have one.... :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by teamrod_@Sep 13 2007, 11:22 PM~8788053
> *i am liking the 'no chain bridge' idea-like on the impala x frames-but an internal spring perch!-good work :biggrin:
> 
> i had to notch the c-channel on my bridge to get it to sit low-keep these pics coming!!!!! - at this rate i will soon have stolen all your ideas!!!   :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



like you stole all my ideas u dam pikey hahaha


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

that frame is awesome top job ,hopefully my welds will look as clean when i finaly start using my new lincoln welder


----------



## Unity_Jon (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 11 2007, 07:25 PM~8769897
> *Here are some of the old frame nitemares...
> 
> axle for sale cheap!!!!custom mounts
> ...


these should be posted in the hydraulic wow's post !


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

bm vs ph
:biggrin: 








[/quote]


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

nice frame work ... :thumbsup:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> bm vs ph
> :biggrin:


[/quote]
Looks like a good hop. Where was it at...


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

black sun. in stl. :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 19 2007, 03:40 PM~8825848
> *black sun. in stl. :biggrin:
> *


Did you get your arms in time,cant tell if there are on?????What happen to Pinkys car,I thought it did mid to high 60's...Did they have rule for a certain # rear lock up????Looks like in the video it got stuck at 55


----------



## robereto80gp (Mar 4, 2007)

more pics :thumbsup:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 23 2007, 02:34 AM~8850869
> *Did you get your arms in time,cant tell if there are on?????What happen to Pinkys car,I thought it did mid to high 60's...Did they have rule for a certain # rear lock up????Looks like in the video it got stuck at 55
> *


had a really bad day..........broke a bunch o shit but that is the game right,win some lose some


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 23 2007, 01:34 AM~8850869
> *Did you get your arms in time,cant tell if there are on?????What happen to Pinkys car,I thought it did mid to high 60's...Did they have rule for a certain # rear lock up????Looks like in the video it got stuck at 55
> *


yeah , we got them evrything worked really good. i'm pushin 68 now, but i changed the front springs, and couln't get it goin on the stick. when i changed them back, it was on the bumper in like 5 hits, hard. i do need to put in new gears though. :biggrin: 
pinky says his car hits 72, but on this day it broke before he got there. i don't know what they gave him on the stick but from where i was at it looked like it was workin pretty good...... be fore we hopped each other.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Sep 24 2007, 05:50 AM~8857439
> *had a really bad day..........broke a bunch o shit but that is the game right,win some lose some
> *


True .....I say every dogg has his day on the porch. :thumbsup:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 9 2007, 12:35 AM~8749260
> *It's not what you can see, It's how can you see it !!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> It's the  ''BLACK MAGIC''
> ...


THATS NOT A BAD PRICE


----------



## twister559 (Sep 26, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by twister559_@Sep 25 2007, 09:16 PM~8870465
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


sup fucker...wanna buy an E-clade grille..... :biggrin:


----------



## teamrod (Jul 7, 2006)

more pics ron!


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by teamrod_@Sep 26 2007, 09:50 AM~8873237
> *more pics ron!
> *


it's at the powder coater and suspension is at chrome......
I'll post some pic of a street hopper we are finishing tonite..... :biggrin:


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 26 2007, 01:10 PM~8873818
> *it's at the powder coater and suspension is at chrome......
> I'll post some pic of a street hopper we are finishing tonite..... :biggrin:
> *



:0 PLEASE DO :biggrin:


----------



## teamrod (Jul 7, 2006)

hurry up- i have made a 'den' out of two chairs and a blanket -going to stay up eating cookies and milk until the new pics are up! lol


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by teamrod_@Sep 26 2007, 03:00 PM~8874511
> *hurry up- i have made a 'den' out of two chairs and a blanket -going to stay up eating cookies and milk until the new pics are up! lol
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ElKr0nic0 (Sep 27, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 26 2007, 10:10 AM~8873818
> *it's at the powder coater and suspension is at chrome......
> I'll post some pic of a street hopper we are finishing tonite..... :biggrin:
> *


waiting !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 11 2007, 08:04 PM~8769693
> *Here is the rear suspension...This G-body should do mid 80's. I relocated the lower mounts 8'' up.and re-used original lower mount for the upper trailing arm. The lower arms are straight and just kinked the rear bushing mount to get it to line up
> 
> *



hey I used that same trick on a certain green station wagon i did :biggrin: 


beautiful work ron, love the tig welded suspension parts. nice lookin frame


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by teamrod_@Sep 26 2007, 12:00 PM~8874511
> *hurry up- i have made a 'den' out of two chairs and a blanket -going to stay up eating cookies and milk until the new pics are up! lol
> *



you dumbass although it does sound like summat you would do ,by the way have you mastered the switch hitting yet or do you need me to fly back n school your ass again lol :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## teamrod (Jul 7, 2006)

steve d you can't scare me/make me cry anymore!! my mum taught me was this new song!-

'you can't hurt me,you can't hurt me! doo darr doo darr!! '

i have even learnt to cover my ears and round in circles too while i sing it!!!  


sorry back on topic


----------



## teamrod (Jul 7, 2006)

ps very low on cookies now ron-hurry!!


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*hey Ron, see ya tomorrow, Tell jess not to forget, 8:30... and bring me a coffee! hahahahaha

see tomorrow bro*


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

reamtod you aint right in the head hahan whens you ass gunna come n visit us theres loadsa stuff in my shop that im sure you would love lol


----------



## 87luxurysport (Jul 8, 2006)

*pic???*


----------



## teamrod (Jul 7, 2006)

these are the only pics i have-as its a 'secret base' but you get the idea! :biggrin: 











:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

:roflmao:


----------



## teamrod (Jul 7, 2006)

lol  - sorry ron-back on topic!! :biggrin:


----------



## illeagle86 (Sep 29, 2007)

dam man nice frame work man very nice and were can i get me one and how much$$ :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teamrod_@Sep 29 2007, 02:05 AM~8893889
> *these are the only pics i have-as its a 'secret base' but you get the idea! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 u took my base idea :0 :0 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by teamrod_@Sep 29 2007, 03:05 AM~8893889
> *these are the only pics i have-as its a 'secret base' but you get the idea! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


fuck the cookies ..your outta milk....and cookies aint shit with out the milk :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Once it back on the rack. I'll take pics of the suspension
















And yes Jason from Tuscon did the pump mount....***








here is Ricity Booby doin some work









Unlimited what??????


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

can you show more pics of this "pump mount / bridge thing"?


----------



## o g switchman (Oct 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 9 2007, 01:44 AM~8749061
> *..............NOW THIS IS WHAT WE DO.............
> 
> WE DO THE REAR SECTION IN 3/8 ,4-SIDED
> ...


NICE!


----------



## teamrod (Jul 7, 2006)

looking very good-keep the pics coming!


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teamrod_@Sep 30 2007, 11:06 AM~8900549
> *looking very good-keep the pics coming!
> *


sup reamtod :wave:


----------



## teamrod (Jul 7, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teamrod_@Sep 30 2007, 11:39 AM~8900735
> *  :biggrin:
> *


nice avi' pic. is that a sticker on the frame?


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Sep 30 2007, 12:34 PM~8900988
> *nice avi' pic. is that a sticker on the frame?
> *


im gonna cut in there for my homie, and say NO! lol its custom painted on there


hell post some pics hopefully of how he did it :cheesy:


----------



## teamrod (Jul 7, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

:uh: i think you shoulda reinforced them ears more!


----------



## teamrod (Jul 7, 2006)

i hear what ur saying-but done the same as this car/chained etc and they seem ok -and this car was abused too!! lol


----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520 (Apr 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 29 2007, 07:30 PM~8897148
> *Once it back on the rack. I'll take pics of the suspension
> 
> 
> ...




JASIN FROM TUCSON DOES GOOD WORK!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

BLACK MAGIC HYDRAULICS . You guys have definatly taken the industy to a whole different level. :thumbsup:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by teamrod_@Sep 30 2007, 01:23 PM~8901250
> *i hear what ur saying-but done the same as this car/chained etc and they seem ok -and this car was abused too!! lol
> 
> 
> ...



ahh my old baby black magic powered double piston gate (uncharged) 8 batts on 13s in the rain check me out actin like a midget fly fisher haha by the way reamtod theres summat not right with your head my old friend i mean who would have a bead spread like that ive still got a power rangers 1 hahaha :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## teamrod (Jul 7, 2006)

lol well cuz its a 'secret base'i can't use my own bed sheet!


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Sep 30 2007, 01:53 AM~8899059
> *can you show more pics of this "pump mount / bridge thing"?
> 
> 
> ...



*just a 2x2 bridge bar, 45'ed on the ends, with some angle iron for pump mounts. from spring tower to tower, nothing crazy, just hard to fit 10 pounds of shit in a 5 pound sack :biggrin: *


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teamrod_@Sep 30 2007, 12:58 PM~8901113
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats hella nice. good color too :biggrin:


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRSMNKYCUSTOMS_@Oct 1 2007, 02:39 PM~8908930
> *just a 2x2 bridge bar, 45'ed on the ends, with some angle iron for pump mounts. from spring tower to tower, nothing crazy, just hard to fit 10 pounds of shit in a 5 pound sack  :biggrin:
> *


well..., i want to reinforce my spring towers without taking the frame off. the towers on the last car i had bent up and riped away from the frame. i was thinkin about doing a bridge on my lak, but i like your idea. and you know what your doing. i seen the towers on the frame your building now, but they dont look very reinforced. what did you do to your towers?


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Sep 30 2007, 09:02 PM~8903788
> *BLACK MAGIC HYDRAULICS . You guys have definatly taken the industy to a whole different level. :thumbsup:
> *


thats why i'm buyin' a black magic setup. i've heard nothing but good news about them. :thumbsup:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Oct 1 2007, 04:59 PM~8909935
> *thats why i'm buyin' a black magic setup. i've heard nothing but good news about them.  :thumbsup:
> *


you wont be dissapointed homie thats all i use


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Oct 1 2007, 05:57 PM~8909925
> *well..., i want to reinforce my spring towers without taking the frame off. the towers on the last car i had bent up and riped away from the frame. i was thinkin about doing a bridge on my lak, but i like your idea. and you know what your doing. i seen the towers on the frame your building now, but they dont look very reinforced.  what did you do to your towers?
> *


for the towers, put a plate up in there, and then a gusset from the pocket plate to the frame.


----------



## teamrod (Jul 7, 2006)

blackmagic all the way!


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Oct 1 2007, 09:02 PM~8912014
> *for the towers, put a plate up in there, and then a gusset from the pocket plate to the frame.
> *


thanks :thumbsup: 

i got it. put a cylinder donut inside the tower, and make a plate around the top of the tower and to the frame.

i got it


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Oct 2 2007, 02:09 AM~8913715
> *thanks  :thumbsup:
> 
> i got it. put a cylinder donut inside the tower, and make a plate around the top of the tower and to the frame.
> ...


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Oct 2 2007, 06:51 AM~8914248
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

update?


----------



## travieso1967 (Jul 24, 2005)

I have a 85 regal with a 4 pump systedm in it... what do you charge for a complete wrap on a G body frame... and do you need the original frame to plate or do you have frames already plated?


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

dammm spent the last couple of days chilling around the bm shop n shit them boys know what the fuk there doing ,been having a peek at a few frames n hell there work is better in real life than it is in the pics ,bring your shit up here you wont be dissapointed hitt up ron ,jess or oj n im sure they will hook you up


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Oct 10 2007, 01:14 AM~8966772
> *dammm spent the last couple of days chilling around the bm shop n shit them boys know what the fuk there doing ,been having a peek at a few frames n hell there work is better in real life than it is in the pics ,bring your shit up here you wont be dissapointed hitt up ron ,jess or oj n im sure they will hook you up
> *


is Ron really buisy at this time? i have asked some guestions via PM regarding cylinders and yet to get a complete reply. so i figured he has gotten buisy. just need some good feed back....it is a lot of money for a colledge kid, so i just need some reasurance. :biggrin:


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

black magic all da motherfuckin way!


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Oct 10 2007, 12:38 PM~8968353
> *is Ron really buisy at this time? i have asked some guestions via PM regarding cylinders and yet to get a complete reply. so i figured he has gotten buisy.  just need some good feed back....it is a lot of money for a colledge kid, so i just need some reasurance.  :biggrin:
> *


this is the only reason i went prohopper,i couldnt get hold of him.


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

yeah him and the shop have been busy lately! i was there saturday monday and tuesday and he had a ton of customers from out of town keepin him busy while they are there for the show. they are great people to deal with though! :thumbsup: 




> _Originally posted by Mark_@Oct 10 2007, 11:38 AM~8968353
> *is Ron really buisy at this time? i have asked some guestions via PM regarding cylinders and yet to get a complete reply. so i figured he has gotten buisy.  just need some good feed back....it is a lot of money for a colledge kid, so i just need some reasurance.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 5, 2007)

that nitemares car is from 303 is it


----------



## pennywise619 (Jan 11, 2005)

hmm i think i need one of them frames :thumbsup:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 14 2007, 03:03 PM~8998150
> *that nitemares car is from 303 is it
> *


 :uh: don't know what 303 is


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

What up Ron that frame looks real nice. Gotta talk to you about doing a frame for Stefanie. Shes got the bug.


----------



## P RIP Shorty (Sep 6, 2007)

heres my frame donw by blackmagic not ron of course!
























he said he learnt from ron the best. :uh:


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by P RIP Shorty_@Oct 14 2007, 04:38 PM~8998879
> *heres my frame donw by blackmagic not ron of course!
> he said he learnt from ron the best.  :uh:
> *


i dont know about you, but i'd be pissed if i got my frame back like that. i'm not tring to be rude, but that looks like shit.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 5, 2007)

denver 303


----------



## P RIP Shorty (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Oct 14 2007, 03:57 PM~8999009
> *i dont know about you, but i'd be pissed if i got my frame back like that. i'm not tring to be rude, but that looks like shit.
> *


i took the frame back cuz it looked like that. body mounts were able to put a finger underneath someof them.


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

Sounds like a hater is on this page and if Ron didn't work on your frame 
then keep his name out of your mouth Hater..... :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 5, 2007)

ron is cool i an not hateing he got the car from denver


----------



## P RIP Shorty (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Oct 14 2007, 04:15 PM~8999161
> *Sounds like a hater is on this page and if Ron didn't work on your frame
> then keep his name out of your mouth Hater..... :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


i stated that ron didnt. im comparing my frame, i didnt take the time to look at past work. but whne i see work like ron has posted i realize where i shoulda went. :uh:


----------



## Supe (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Oct 14 2007, 05:22 PM~8998819
> *:uh: don't know what 303 is
> *


 :twak: :buttkick: fukr answer ur phone


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by P RIP Shorty_@Oct 14 2007, 05:38 PM~8998879
> *heres my frame donw by blackmagic not ron of course!
> 
> 
> ...


Should re-write the post...Not done by Black Magic....


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

Like the Hefe said re-write your shit before your 
put on blast fool....


----------



## DavyFromSC (Jan 7, 2002)

Man gotta give much props to Ron....Gotta see this Frame in Person to actually respect and see how much work has went into it. Looks Good :thumbsup:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DavyFromSC_@Oct 15 2007, 08:15 PM~9009804
> *Man gotta give much props to Ron....Gotta see this Frame in Person to actually respect and see how much work has went into it. Looks Good :thumbsup:
> *


aint that the truth dam they do some nice work up there


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DavyFromSC_@Oct 15 2007, 09:15 PM~9009804
> *Man gotta give much props to Ron....Gotta see this Frame in Person to actually respect and see how much work has went into it. Looks Good :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS WE ALL WORK HARD HERE :biggrin:


----------



## DavyFromSC (Jan 7, 2002)

Hey man I posted up all the Hop videos I had from the supershow in Post your rides.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DavyFromSC_@Oct 16 2007, 12:08 AM~9011287
> *Hey man I posted up all the Hop videos I had from the supershow in Post your rides.
> *


 :thumbsup: kool i'll go see


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

good work homie looks like i will have to check you out when i get my frame done. can you get G-body frames or do you prefer us to bring them down to you?


----------



## Caddieman 805 (Dec 21, 2006)

:biggrin: nice work like always ron


----------



## P RIP Shorty (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Oct 15 2007, 05:17 PM~9008471
> *Should re-write the post...Not done by Black Magic....
> *


but in his signature it says BLACK MAGIC HYDRAULICS ......


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by P RIP Shorty_@Oct 16 2007, 03:11 PM~9016173
> *but in his signature it says BLACK MAGIC HYDRAULICS ......
> *


SO WHAT IS HIS SCREEN NAME? AND WHERE YOU FROM?


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*i know Ron dont weld that sloppy, and I dont weld that sloppy, Ricky Bobby maybe :dunno: hahaha nah just kiddin, noone at Black Magic welds that sloppy, maybe he is a chearleader..lol*


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

Come on Jason you know me better than that, I weld faster and better than you :biggrin:


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by P RIP Shorty_@Oct 14 2007, 04:38 PM~8998879
> *heres my frame donw by blackmagic not ron of course!
> 
> 
> ...


Not a Black magic build 

I did it. 

Those pictures were taken at not even the 1/2 way point of a frame build up.
that frame was so rusty that you put the stinger to it, it would blow through. 
We had to go over it 3-4 times just to get some material to stick.

complete sections had to be cut out and replaced just to make a complete frame.

you can see it in the 2nd to last pic upside down there is a line and the letters RMV that hole piece had to be removed on both sides of the frame.

him bitching about body mounts there were non after the sand blasting. large washers had to be fabricated and welded in to fill the holes. that you could put your hole hand into.

yeah its not as good as a BMH build frame (they build the best frames on the market.)


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by milkweed_@Oct 17 2007, 12:50 AM~9019979
> *Not a Black magic build
> 
> I did it.
> ...


That frame does look like it's badly rusted...Plus if it was sand blasted with sand,the silica makes it harder to weld clean too......They shuold use copper slag or ground lava rock to blast when welding to....Buts thats on your blaster
Can't jugde a book by it's cover. See what it looks like when it's done complete..

Plus ,we been doning frames for 15+ years.....So we've got alot under our belt


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Oct 17 2007, 12:01 PM~9022418
> *That frame does look like it's badly rusted...Plus if it was sand blasted with sand,the silica makes it harder to weld clean too......They shuold use copper slag or ground lava rock to blast when welding to....Buts thats on your blaster
> Can't jugde a book by it's cover. See what it looks like when it's done complete..
> 
> ...


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by milkweed_@Oct 17 2007, 02:50 AM~9019979
> *Not a Black magic build
> 
> I did it.
> ...


What's up with the patterns for the crossmember tho?


----------



## P RIP Shorty (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by milkweed_@Oct 16 2007, 10:50 PM~9019979
> *Not a Black magic build
> 
> I did it.
> ...


where it says rmv all that metal is still there in fact where it was rusty is sitting under the new metal. (was not cut) :uh: . im going to take the blame for this because i didnt research, and i was new to this making it my fault. yah frame was rusty in the rear. said it didnt matter because full wrapping it ne how. ive had 3 80 montes since this 1. so new frame was not a problem, never stated that it was to bad to work with . either or this frame is gone. still waiting on my powerball order. (since lost the ones i gave you). not to mention uve had the PB's for over a year and paid in full over a year ago. but it is all my fault anyways i did not research.


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by P RIP Shorty_@Oct 17 2007, 09:20 PM~9025671
> *where it says rmv  all that metal is still there in fact where it was rusty is sitting under the new metal. (was not cut) :uh: . im going to take the blame for this because i didnt research, and i was new to this making it my fault. yah frame was rusty in the rear. said it didnt matter because full wrapping it ne how. ive had 3 80 montes since this 1. so new frame was not a problem, never stated that it was to bad to work with .  either or this frame is gone.  still waiting on my powerball order. (since lost the ones i gave you). not to mention uve had the PB's for over a year and paid in full over a year ago. but it is all my fault anyways i did not research.
> *


SUCKS YOU HAD TO LEARN THE HARD WAY


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by newmovementrider_@Oct 18 2007, 05:42 AM~9028523
> *SUCKS YOU HAD TO LEARN THE HARD WAY
> *


Sucks he got me confused...Milkweed handle yo bidness :biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Oct 21 2007, 01:33 AM~9049369
> *Sucks he got me confused...Milkweed handle yobidness  :biggrin:
> *


LOL


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

Big Ron wheres the updates homeboy??...We still on for next Saturday?


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

What you want to see the Candy paint on the frame and chrome susp. ?

Say please !


----------



## DavyFromSC (Jan 7, 2002)

Ive seen it already :biggrin:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

Then post up those spy pictures you were taking when you thought me and Ron were not paying attention. :twak:


----------



## DavyFromSC (Jan 7, 2002)

Man the only picture i got was of trix sittin in the impala like she owns the place. Which she does. :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@Oct 21 2007, 03:44 PM~9051982
> *Big Ron wheres the updates homeboy??...We still on for next Saturday?
> *


WHATS UP BIG DOG :biggrin:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Oct 22 2007, 08:05 PM~9060884
> *WHATS UP BIG DOG :biggrin:
> *


What it do big Joey?


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@Oct 22 2007, 11:01 PM~9062856
> *What it do big Joey?
> *


just here homie how you been


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Wheres the bmh impala frame topic


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

i was wondering can you guys get a G-body frame down there and how much would it be to wrap or should i bring one down to you guys. I'm just wondering cuz i need to get a frame just trying to see if i can cut out 1 step of getting a frame and bringing it to you


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

updates on the frame?


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Nov 1 2007, 05:29 PM~9133553
> *updates on the frame?
> *


Can't ,after it came back and we put it togeter the customer picked it up and would let me take pics...sorry :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Nov 1 2007, 02:45 PM~9132125
> *i was wondering can you guys get a G-body frame down there and how much would it be to wrap or should i bring one down to you guys. I'm just wondering cuz i need to get a frame just trying to see if i can cut out 1 step of getting a frame and bringing it to you
> *


we charge 200 for a core.....So we can do one and when you get it bring the old one.....And save 200.00


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Nov 1 2007, 12:16 AM~9128455
> *Wheres the bmh impala frame topic
> *


???? :biggrin:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

Do you want us to post pics of your frame ? :biggrin:


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Nov 1 2007, 10:53 PM~9136454
> *Do you want us to post pics of your frame ?  :biggrin:
> *


Yes he does!! :biggrin:


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

nice frame


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Nov 1 2007, 10:53 PM~9136454
> *Do you want us to post pics of your frame ?  :biggrin:
> *


Whos frame?? not mine im retireing i cant afford to build cars anymore


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Nov 2 2007, 12:53 AM~9136992
> *Whos frame?? not mine im retireing i cant afford to build cars anymore
> *


Get out the grease #3


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Nov 2 2007, 12:55 AM~9136997
> *Get out the grease #3
> *


He said he ordered a 55 gallon drum of WD-40 ON EBAY


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Nov 2 2007, 01:53 AM~9136992
> *Whos frame?? not mine im retireing i cant afford to build cars anymore
> *


Yea rite,,,,Big Baller.....If I had your money I would burn mine :biggrin: to keep me warm in winter :0


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 2 2007, 01:46 PM~9140496
> *Yea rite,,,,Big Baller.....If I had your money I would burn mine :biggrin: to keep me warm in winter :0
> *



Because it gets soo cold in las vegas in the winter!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 2 2007, 01:46 PM~9140496
> *Yea rite,,,,Big Baller.....If I had your money I would burn mine :biggrin: to keep me warm in winter :0
> *


If i had ur shop and ur labor force i wouldnt need to retire LOL and some of my shit box might get finished


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)

BAD ASS INFO


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SKEETER_@Nov 28 2007, 08:37 AM~9323153
> *BAD ASS INFO
> *


I'll be postin some more of some new shit we got comin out for 08' :biggrin:


----------



## buffitout (Sep 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Nov 2 2007, 09:51 PM~9143209
> *If i had ur shop and ur labor force i wouldnt need to retire LOL and some of my shit box might get finished
> *


LMFAO

sorry I just couldn't stop laughing


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by iWishiHada64_@Nov 29 2007, 12:28 AM~9329376
> *LMFAO
> 
> sorry I just couldn't stop laughing
> *


LOL i forgot the S in SHITBOXS  :biggrin:


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Nov 2 2007, 01:53 AM~9136992
> *Whos frame?? not mine im retireing i cant afford to build cars anymore
> *


you can'y do that.you ain't even built an impala yet..................... :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Nov 29 2007, 01:42 AM~9329486
> *:biggrin:
> you can'y do that.you ain't even built an impala yet..................... :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Nov 29 2007, 03:58 AM~9329502
> *  :biggrin:
> *


rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeetttttttttttttttttttttttiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiirrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 29 2007, 03:08 AM~9329314
> *I'll be postin some more of some new shit we got comin out for 08' :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 29 2007, 03:08 AM~9329314
> *I'll be postin some more of some new shit we got comin out for 08' :biggrin:
> *



well :dunno:


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 8 2007, 10:44 PM~8749061
> *..............NOW THIS IS WHAT WE DO.............
> 
> WE DO THE REAR SECTION IN 3/8 ,4-SIDED
> ...


I hope my frame comes out like this when I'm done with it


----------



## muffin_man (Oct 25, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by muffin_man_@Dec 13 2007, 11:30 PM~9449571
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *




X2


----------



## MNHOPPER (Mar 23, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 1Stop Auto Shop (Jul 22, 2007)

DO YOU GUYS EVER CHECK YOUR PM'S OR IS IT SELECTIVE????


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

ron or black magic,why don't you like to use the bridge in the back?


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

Sometimes Ron dont get to them for a week or more, If trying to order something its always best to call.


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Feb 13 2008, 11:20 PM~9938349
> *ron or black magic,why don't you like to use the bridge in the back?
> *


rick?


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

Rons don't like them cause you have to re- route the fuel lines and say's it takes from the look of the stock frame.

I myself don't care about either, but there is a right and wrong way to do them when bridging


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

G-body you can get away wioth doing them but caddy's and caprice's dont fit right back under the body, you have to lower them to the frame rail like a g- body


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

cmon and fix the pics all i see are red x's


----------



## zc_delacruz (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 27 2008, 06:50 AM~10266688
> *cmon and fix the pics all i see are red x's
> *



X 2 :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by zc_delacruz_@Mar 27 2008, 08:13 AM~10266744
> *X 2  :yessad:  :yessad:
> *


They were on Image station which is gone////I'll try to reload some up!!!!!


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Mar 28 2008, 02:34 AM~10274336
> *They were on Image station which is gone////I'll try to reload some up!!!!!
> *


that would be very helpful


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

shit i just replace the rubber on my fuel lines and did the bridge and lowered the car back down and the lines still cleared. BARELY lol


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Mar 28 2008, 02:34 AM~10274336
> *They were on Image station which is gone////I'll try to reload some up!!!!!
> *


email me the pics ill post them


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Apr 16 2008, 01:32 PM~10430507
> *email me the pics ill post them
> *


i believe hes working on getting the pics back up, thats what it sounded like when i talked to him today. :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Apr 17 2008, 12:18 AM~10435025
> *i believe hes working on getting the pics back up, thats what it sounded like when i talked to him today.  :biggrin:
> *


they never answer when i call


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Apr 17 2008, 03:51 AM~10436522
> *they never answer when i call
> *


what time are you calling blackmagic are open from 10am to 5pm vegas time


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Individuals76LA (Apr 18, 2008)

Here goes your videos RON from the Orange Cove Show.


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

hey Ron, this is nacho, congratulations on the big win yesterday, hope you liked the videos my big bro posted for you... Nice seeing you and Rick again for the first time in two years... :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Sep 13 2007, 01:16 PM~8783350
> *o shit, why cant you do it on a caprice? i put one on my frame...
> *


yeah me to and I have no problem with mine


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@May 4 2008, 10:06 PM~10575415
> *hey Ron, this is nacho, congratulations on the big win yesterday, hope you liked the videos my big bro posted for you... Nice seeing you and Rick again for the first time in two years...  :biggrin:
> *


Good vids thanks :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

the images are no longer there?


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 9 2008, 01:05 AM~10613241
> *Good vids thanks :biggrin:
> *


cmon ron we need your pics ,please


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

bring back the pics Ron


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gizmoscustoms_@Jul 4 2008, 05:07 AM~11011287
> *bring back the pics Ron
> *


x2


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jul 4 2008, 05:08 AM~11011436
> *x2
> *


x3


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Shit I forgot to do it, here are some pics back


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)




----------



## P RIP Shorty (Sep 6, 2007)

will that 1 donut be enough (in the a-arm support) or is it better to put 2 donuts in??


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

i always only put 1 donut up in there n depending on what car it is il sometimes run 2 on the cylinder


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jul 14 2008, 06:08 PM~11086125
> *Shit I forgot to do it, here are some pics back
> *


thanx bro


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

I put a piece of tube in first and weld it to the frame... To support the inner section of the donut.
Then i weld a customized donut/plate that is centered on the tube 
I have seen the doughnut warp and bend... Since we started doing this i have not had to replace them..... Its only a small piece that makes allot of difference..

We also use spring seat cups instead of the donut if its a coil over and weld them in ( which i think most people do) ??



Anyone do something like this?


----------



## ATTN WHORE (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 9 2007, 12:35 AM~8749260
> *It's not what you can see, It's how can you see it !!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> It's the  ''BLACK MAGIC''
> ...


Is it 1900 with frame to trade


----------



## P RIP Shorty (Sep 6, 2007)

any pics of how u guys get down on rearends???


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by P RIP Shorty_@Jul 15 2008, 04:06 PM~11096035
> *any pics of how u guys get down on rearends???
> *


haha im waiting for some incriminating pics to turn up now :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

TTT


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jul 15 2008, 05:06 PM~11096548
> *haha im waiting for some incriminating pics to turn up now  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

please post pics of the upper trailing arms that mount on the stock lower trailing arm mounts. :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Jul 18 2008, 06:05 PM~11123334
> *please post pics of the upper trailing arms that mount on the stock lower trailing arm mounts.  :biggrin:
> *


I bet you want to see that???hahaha, i'll dig them up tonite.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by P RIP Shorty+Jul 15 2008, 07:06 PM~11096035-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jul 18 2008, 09:19 PM~11123816
> *I bet you want to see that???hahaha, i'll dig them up tonite.
> *


he's not the only one :biggrin: and them belly shrink pics too :0


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jul 18 2008, 06:19 PM~11123816
> *I bet you want to see that???hahaha, i'll dig them up tonite.
> *



pics?


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gizmoscustoms_@Jul 19 2008, 12:37 PM~11127393
> *pics?
> *


Easy killa, I'm at Home still, when I get to the shop I'll trow em up. :biggrin:


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jul 19 2008, 11:40 AM~11127408
> *Easy killa, I'm at Home still, when I get to the shop I'll trow em up. :biggrin:
> *



thanks I'm desperate :biggrin:


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jul 19 2008, 11:40 AM~11127408
> *Easy killa, I'm at Home still, when I get to the shop I'll trow em up. :biggrin:
> *


Is the shop gonna be open today? I need a battery


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gizmoscustoms_@Jul 19 2008, 12:56 PM~11127453
> *Is the shop gonna be open today?  I need a battery
> *


12;30 til 7


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jul 19 2008, 11:58 AM~11127460
> *12;30 til 7
> *


thanks see you at 12:30


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gizmoscustoms_@Jul 19 2008, 01:04 PM~11127486
> *thanks see you at 12:30
> *


I was late but the guys shouold have been there.....

Long arm g-body suspension pics
































































KINGS OF THIS SHIT :biggrin:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

cool stuff man, im glad its back. fun to look at. would you happen to have pics of custom a-arm perches, where the stock ones are scrapped? :biggrin:


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jul 19 2008, 09:13 PM~11129724
> *I was late but the guys shouold have been there.....
> 
> Long arm g-body suspension pics
> ...


Thanks Ron for getting some of the pics back up, your a life saver :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

anybody else "right click, save as" like a motha!


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Jul 20 2008, 04:13 PM~11132891
> *anybody else "right click, save as" like a motha!
> *


 :yes: locked in the tech vault


----------



## 1 lowfukn ram (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jul 20 2008, 12:22 PM~11132938
> *:yes: locked in the tech vault
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Jul 20 2008, 07:26 AM~11131163
> *cool stuff man, im glad its back. fun to look at.  would you happen to have pics of custom a-arm perches, where the stock ones are scrapped? :biggrin:
> *


None that I could find. I done them along time ago. It's like the new style linc. we just cut and relocate them out 1.5 further :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

bad ass topic :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

IM NEW TO THIS GAME BUT WANTED TO KNOW WHAT SIZE STEEL DO YOU USE TO MOLD A FRAME......


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jul 21 2008, 08:54 AM~11137993
> *IM NEW TO THIS GAME BUT WANTED TO KNOW WHAT SIZE STEEL DO YOU USE TO MOLD A FRAME......
> *


When we mould a frame ,I like to use 3/16 and cut it undersize, so the weld hit both for a convex weld bead ,and easy to grind down....


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Jul 20 2008, 01:13 PM~11132891
> *anybody else "right click, save as" like a motha!
> *


did that 1st time around :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jul 21 2008, 10:04 PM~11145133
> *did that 1st time around  :biggrin:
> *



WELL MOVE IT THROW THAT SHIT BACK UP STEVIE :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Jul 21 2008, 10:09 PM~11145176
> *WELL MOVE IT THROW THAT SHIT BACK UP STEVIE :biggrin:
> *


na thats my secret late night viewing matterial :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jul 21 2008, 07:22 PM~11142529
> *When we mould a frame ,I like to use 3/16 and cut it undersize, so the weld hit both for a convex weld bead ,and easy to grind down....
> *



:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jul 21 2008, 10:11 PM~11145201
> *na thats my secret late night viewing matterial  :biggrin:
> *



:scrutinize: i thaught that was the gay midget porn???? :dunno: 

:biggrin:   just fucking with ya Stevie


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Jul 22 2008, 01:48 PM~11150495
> *:scrutinize: i thaught that was the gay midget porn???? :dunno:
> 
> :biggrin:      just fucking with ya Stevie
> *


dang my secrets out now haha :biggrin:


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

:0 I need one them frame for my Regal rebuild


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

TTT


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

:angry: WTF happen to all the pics ?? :dunno:


----------



## PORT_CITY_RYDA (Sep 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetrider_@Sep 28 2008, 03:22 PM~11720410
> *:angry:  WTF happen to all the pics ??  :dunno:
> *


x2


----------



## zc_delacruz (Sep 13, 2007)

Do you guys install bridges on the frame? Or does the customer have to request for one?


----------



## Jimmy C (Oct 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 8 2007, 11:35 PM~8749260
> *It's not what you can see, It's how can you see it !!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> It's the  ''BLACK MAGIC''
> ...



For a good frame, that's a really good (very fair) price, coming from someone who's around welding and fabrication/structural engineering all day-everyday. And I'm glad to see that the price isn't one of those, "Pm me for price." "Right on time."


----------



## zc_delacruz (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Jimmy C_@Sep 30 2008, 03:27 AM~11736305
> *For a good frame, that's a really good (very fair) price, coming from someone who's around welding and fabrication/structural engineering all day-everyday.  And I'm glad to see that the price isn't one of those, "Pm me for price."  "Right on time."
> *



AGREED :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## B_BORGERDING (Apr 15, 2007)

Re-do the Pics RON!!!!


----------



## Hellraizer (Oct 10, 2007)

:cheesy: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jul 14 2008, 06:11 PM~11086135
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by zc_delacruz_@Sep 30 2008, 02:08 AM~11736155
> *Do you guys install bridges on the frame? Or does the customer have to request for one?
> *


i think ron steers away from bridges but im sure he would do 1 if ya asked for it


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jul 21 2008, 11:04 PM~11145133
> *did that 1st time around  :biggrin:
> *


Help repost the pics ese... :biggrin:


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

TTT


----------



## MNHOPPER (Mar 23, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Why what wrong with having a bridge. Is there disadvantages to having a bridge cuz I'm building a frame that I'm wrapping for myself and it has a bridge.


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

i know ron doesnt do them on caddys caprices n g bodys as he saiz theres no need and it makes it easier to put the body back on with joining the fuel lines up ,ive always fitted bridges but the last couple of frames i havent done a bridge i just reinforce the stock perches and so far mine are fine even after doing nearly 70"


----------



## Hellraizer (Oct 10, 2007)

ttt ...


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Oh that's cool cuz the area where the bridge is they cut out the section across the bed but I have done patterns for the bed to make the liner look nice and sort of different. I've seen a lot of people pattering out the bed so o decided to go that route. I'm gonna sent you pics of the body since the bodys on stands. Thanks steve!


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Oct 26 2008, 02:49 PM~11977261
> *Oh that's cool cuz the area where the bridge is they cut out the section across the bed but I have done patterns for the bed to make the liner look nice and sort of different. I've seen a lot of people pattering out the bed so o decided to go that route. I'm gonna sent you pics of the body since the bodys on stands. Thanks steve!
> *


----------

